# Cyclist down on A316 Richmond, looks serious



## jefmcg (26 Jun 2011)

The A316 is closed here. There's a road bike on the road, a drink bottle in the centre of the road and a national express bus. Plus a lot of police and equipment. 

Cyclist was heading east bound towards richmond circus

I spoke to a police officer. The cyclist is alive but he said to another person who was asking how long the road will be closed: "it's a pretty serious accident. We are waiting to hear from the hospital"

It's a busy road there (M3 feed) and the speed limit is 40mph. There's a adjacent cycle path, but that would not be safe a road bike speeds, especially as there was a breast cancer 5k in the park so presumably pedestrians everywhere - they certainly were when I went through.

The policeman didn't feel the cyclist had done anything wrong. I don't know what happened, and I didn't ask him the details.


----------



## Tasker (26 Jun 2011)

Very sorry for the bloke and sincerely hope he makes a full recovery, it could be me tomorrow. That having been said, the cycle track looks perfectly ok as far as one can tell from the helpful links you've provided. 

'but that would not be safe_ a road bike speeds,_ especially as there was a breast cancer 5k in the park so presumably pedestrians everywhere'. Always ride/drive at a speed road/cycletrack conditions permit surely?

Whether we like it or not, we cannot mix it with a ton of car driven by a perhaps poorly sighted incompetent. (How come there is no obligation to submit to a simple eyesight test say, every five years or so?) 

Although it's not fair, be a worm on the madhouse roads and get off them at every opportunity and so hopefully stay alive. This means taking advantage of the cycletrack that the proudly PC correct council have fleeced the local ratepayers to provide. I can quite understand a car driver's irritation encountering a cyclist on the road when there is a perfectly ride able cycletrack alongside. Also; save the training rides for safer routes other than those major roads full of impatient, need to be compelled to take their test again, 'Motorists'


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2011)

Always sorry to hear of a cyclist down, whatever the circumstances. The cycle path/road debate has been rehearsed on CC enough times though, and would prefer not to see them brought into these 'cyclist down' threads - it doesn't help shed any light, really. Especially when we don't really know any of the circumstances. Let's keep conjecture elsewhere.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Jun 2011)

My best wishes go out to him and his family. Will not comment further until more facts are made available.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Jun 2011)

Apologies for bringing that into it. The cycle path runs for less than a mile (see attachment) for the rest of the A316, it's a shared footpath of dubious - no, poor - quality. The section is very useful for me to cycle to Richmond station, but makes no sense for a person travelling from the west to briefly leave the main roadway.

I'll keep an eye out for any further news.


----------



## Jezston (27 Jun 2011)

Tasker said:


> This means taking advantage of the cycletrack that the proudly PC correct council have fleeced the local ratepayers to provide.




What do cycle paths have to do with 'political correctness'?

I don't like how that term has come to refer to people doing anything you don't like which appears to be pandering to a perceived minority interest at the expense of a perceived majority (i.e. the individual who doesn't like it).


----------



## nickwadd (27 Jun 2011)

I commute along that road every day. It can get pretty hairy. The cycle path is perfectly usable but you won't go that fast on it. That's why I don't use it. However saying that I saw the aftermath of the accident yesterday (afraid I have no more details than the other posters) and it shook me up enough to try alternate routes today. Its simply too fast a road to cycle on for me now. Plenty of others do but its their choice I suppose. 

If anyone has any updates please post - hope it all works out OK for the cyclist and the coach driver.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jun 2011)

Not an update, there seems to be no news about this, which I think is good news. Fingers crossed for the cyclist - and bus driver.

But while googling for news, I found this

http://www.richmondlcc.co.uk/2011/06/11/the-most-dangerous-cycle-lane-in-richmond/

The rugby ground entrance is just past where this accident occurred.


----------



## nickwadd (28 Jun 2011)

jefmcg, I found that too. Wouldn't have been anything to do with this accident as, as you say, it was further down the road.

I also think you're right about the no news is good news.


----------



## Tynan (28 Jun 2011)

pc in that they pay lip service to it without really doing a serious job


----------



## Pij (9 Jul 2011)

It looks as if this cyclist was a friend of mine, as many things match. Unfortunately I use the past tense for a reason. I don't have much detail of the accident but I've lost a very good friend. That's a fact.
Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the update Pij. I'm truly sorry for your loss, and if it's any comfort I grieved for your friend as I looked at his cycle on the road - a little bit of "for whom the bell tolls" I think.

It's shocking that no newspaper reported it, that I could find.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Jul 2011)

I've now heard the same thing now from LCC. Apparently the cyclist died of a heart attack, but it's not clear if the attack caused the accident or the other way around.

Terrible for his friends and family either way. 

The policeman I spoke to was very proper: while expressing sympathy for the cyclist and explicitly saying "he did nothing wrong", he didn't criticise the driver at all.

R.I.P. - though someone who enjoyed racing along the A316 might not appreciate that sentiment.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (11 Jul 2011)

That is really sad news, was hoping, like yourself, that no news was good news. Thought's to all who may have had the pleasure ot know him x


----------

